# Bougt a Canadiana or is it a murray?? and have some problems



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi.
Bougth a Canadiana snowblower two days a go, I've got it cheap so i just had to  
The snowblower is Canadiana 827 with a Tecumseh 8hp HMSK80 engine. Engine only runs with to high rpm`s so i lubricated and moved the linkage and the butterfly "valve", works just fine but it won't run as it is supposed to do. Rpm`s goes up and down, maybe spark plug or something with the carb?

I also find it hard to find spares for Canadiana in Norway because there is no reseller in Noway any more. I 2 new belts for it.....

But is canadiana a murray? This is the label on my snowblower.









Engine label


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Sound's like you need to clean the carb.


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

i will try to clean it, and see


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

That is definitely a Murray based unit.


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

But, i don't know if it`s murray or Canadiana parts...
It`s hard to find new belts to this machine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

about everything you need for it is murray


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

its a murray with a canadiana paint job and canadiana stickers


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

...and if it's only engine issues then dont worry about Canadiana or Murray. Focus on Tecumseh.
Example
http://amzn.com/B00LTY10I2


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

Not engine problems but problems with finding right belt to it.
If i have problems with the engine i think i will throw it in the sea and buy a replacement engine.  I might change engine when the winter is gone. 
Thanks for help


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Murray manufactured it for Canadiana. That is quite common in North American equipment, and yes it makes it even more difficult to locate parts. 

Your machine looks to be a European export model. The warning decals, and specification labels are not what we might see. 

This is not exactly your machine, but I think that you will recognize the DNA of this machine and your is very similar. I would check under "Engine Assembly parts." You may want to google the part number of the belt, and see if you can find it's dimensions, and see if it's close to what you have. 


Lawn Mower Parts, Small Engine Parts & Much More! | PartsTree.com - Briggs, MTD, Toro, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Troy-bilt...


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks... I might think the augger belt is 1/2"x38" 
First Murray makes it for Canadiana and then there is a special European model... Why not use the same models in america and europe, would be better for all of us Not much parts on eBay for this kind of snowblowers.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That's a great question. You would think that it would save the company money, by not needing to cross referencing models. Even with models that are sold in the US and Canada, they will switch the numbers up. 

And I think that only thing that makes this a European model are the "don't be stupid" decals . Everything else looks very similar to what you might find here. 

And chances are Murray, bought the rights to the Canadiana name, and manufactured them. MTD has done that with several brands here, and their quality has suffered. 

Come to think of it, there is one brand that I don't believe does any of this, Yamaha.


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

Stupid to do it like murray.
Today i found the right belt, so no i am happy 
Canadiana isn't sold any more in norway, maybe thats because here is a lot of cheap chinese snowblowers in the marked.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Your frustration is felt by many of the amalgamated brands, owners. 

Here MTD prior to 1985-86, is considered a legacy machine. And is quality machine, maybe just below a Toro or Ariens of the same time. 

With regards to the Chinese machines, we have them too, and it is surprising that some of the more reputable brands, like Ariens and Toro, have not entered your market, or even a domestic builder of these machines. I mean, it's not like you will not see snow.....


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

db9938 said:


> Your frustration is felt by many of the amalgamated brands, owners.
> 
> Here MTD prior to 1985-86, is considered a legacy machine. And is quality machine, maybe just below a Toro or Ariens of the same time.
> 
> With regards to the Chinese machines, we have them too, and it is surprising that some of the more reputable brands, like Ariens and Toro, have not entered your market, or even a domestic builder of these machines. I mean, it's not like you will not see snow.....



All brands are in the norwegian market, Ariens, Toro, Honda, Briggs, Yamaha, MTD,Cub cadet, Stiga... + many more 
But many buy new chinese snowblowers because they are cheap.. But i will never do that. Maybe i will change engine on my canadiana but never by a new chinese snowblower.


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

Changed belt today. Works perfectly but the engine not working as it should.. Changed spark plug and cleaned carb. 

http://vid71.photobucket.com/albums/i134/talfheim/IMG_5875.mp4

runs like an old donkey.. or mule..


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

HS80 said:


> Changed belt today. Works perfectly but the engine not working as it should.. Changed spark plug and cleaned carb.
> 
> http://vid71.photobucket.com/albums/i134/talfheim/IMG_5875.mp4
> 
> runs like an old donkey.. or mule..


On your other thread I had the sound off but I see the engine is running and see clearly the spark jumps to your engine frame thereby stealing some of the spark meant for the spark plug. The vid is too dark to see where exactly it jumps from, the plug boot or the cable? 
In any case a good part of your problem is there.


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

Normex said:


> On your other thread I had the sound off but I see the engine is running and see clearly the spark jumps to your engine frame thereby stealing some of the spark meant for the spark plug. The vid is too dark to see where exactly it jumps from, the plug boot or the cable?
> In any case a good part of your problem is there.



The spark/flame is inside the muffler...


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

HS80 said:


> The spark/flame is inside the muffler...


I must disagree as I never seen a blue spark like this coming from a muffler but you are closer so I can only assume from here and hopefully someone else might chime in to give another opinion.

Edit: looked again and it looks like we see the inside of your muffler.


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

going to check it closer tomorrow when the daylight comes
But it is from the muffler, and when the engine runs on low idle there is no blue spark. Engine won't run good at low idle.. Hope to get the engine running good, then i might keep it instead of repowering.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

HS80 said:


> All brands are in the norwegian market, Ariens, Toro, Honda, Briggs, Yamaha, MTD,Cub cadet, Stiga... + many more
> But many buy new chinese snowblowers because they are cheap.. But i will never do that. Maybe i will change engine on my canadiana but never by a new chinese snowblower.


Funny that you say that, there are quite a few here that feel the same way. On both sides of the border.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

HS80 said:


> going to check it closer tomorrow when the daylight comes
> But it is from the muffler, and when the engine runs on low idle there is no blue spark. Engine won't run good at low idle.. Hope to get the engine running good, then i might keep it instead of repowering.


 If you leave it running full throttle does your muffler turn red hot? 
Does the engine prefer a bit of choke?
If yes it might indicate running lean, if no maybe the exhaust valve need lapping and adjust.


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

No it doesn't turn red..
Engine prefeer no choke when running.
Wont run smooth at low idle 

http://vid71.photobucket.com/albums/i134/talfheim/IMG_5880.mp4


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

Did you get around to cleaning or replacing the carb? It sound like you may have some blockage in the idle circuit. Or if you can see if you can enrich the idle mixture a bit.

Whimsey


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

I have cleaned the carb, not replaced it.
As i have figured out there is no fuel mix adjustment screws on this carb.


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

HS80 said:


> I have cleaned the carb, not replaced it.
> As i have figured out there is no fuel mix adjustment screws on this carb.


What I heard in your video at operating rpms it seems to run good. Does it throw the snow properly? It's rough at low idle but it didn't seem to stall. Till the spring I'd try some good fuel system cleaner in every tank, don't over do it though. Maybe with use for multiple tanks of fuel the cleaner will work and clean out the carb passages. See how it works at the end of the season. If it's still rough and bothers you look at a new carb. They're not real expensive, at least in the US.

Whimsey


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks.
There was a lot of carbs on eBay, but i don't know the quality...?
I will run the engine some time before i decide what to do because the previous owner hasn't used the snowblower for years and it hasn't been taken good care of.. He stored it outside, and had no service on it.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello HS80. Did you completely disassemble the carb when you cleaned it?
The bowl nut is actually the high speed metering jet and there are small holes in it that need to be absolutely clear for it to run well. Under the black plastic cap on the side of the carb is the low speed idle mixture jet that also needs to be cleaned. Another area to check is the emulsion tube with the two O-rings. Both O-rings should be replaced when the carb is taken apart.

If you have access to a small engine tachometer, I would check the RPM'S with the throttle set to wide open. It SOUNDS like the motor is running way below the recommended 3400 to 3600 RPM maximum.

I agree with others that it sounds like your exhaust valve may be leaking. Have you done a compression test or checked the valve clearances?

Here are some links to help with the repairs. I hope this helps.

Engine Parts-
http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=tecumseh&mn=HMSK80-155606V&dn=EHMSK801155606V-EN
Engine Service Manual-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf
Carb Service-
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_640084b.asp


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

I have checked valve clearance today. No clearance on exhaust valve..
No i have to figure out how to dismantle valve on this engine, or maybe i just let it run to the end of the winter and then change engine to a more powerful and quiet engine.


----------



## hankster1 (Sep 10, 2013)

I Pried the retainer off with 2 screwdrivers side by side. Worked better than I thought it would.
Hank


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks, i will try


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have also used an open ended wrench to remove the retainer.


----------



## 99698 (Dec 27, 2016)

hi i know this is an older thread, but only one i could find. i just bought a 1978 canadiana snowblower was trying to find out who makes it, the motor is an 8hp tecumseh. but I've heard of MTD, briggs and stratton and murray making them, anyone know who made the older ones? thanks in advance


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

You'll probably have to locate and supply us with the Model Number of your unit.

Obviously, some other concern manufactured your unit and branded it under the Canadiana Name.

My ubnderstanding is that in 1978, AMF still owned the rights to the Noma name (among others). Later, Murray acquired the name and manufacturing facilities; and continued manufacturing product under various other Brand Names, including Craftsman, and maybe Canadiana ?

Currently, Murray is owned by Briggs and Stratton.

So the recent history is a little confusing.


----------



## Scater (Feb 21, 2021)

HS80 said:


> Hi.
> Bougth a Canadiana snowblower two days a go, I've got it cheap so i just had to
> The snowblower is Canadiana 827 with a Tecumseh 8hp HMSK80 engine. Engine only runs with to high rpm`s so i lubricated and moved the linkage and the butterfly "valve", works just fine but it won't run as it is supposed to do. Rpm`s goes up and down, maybe spark plug or something with the carb?
> 
> ...


Mine is 8 27 too. But Noma built it so older than yours. Any chance you may still have belt sizes? Having a really tough time locating


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a 9hp 27" Noma, Murray 10/29, Murray 8/26, several 5hp 22/24 Murrays, they all take
585416 auger
579932 drive


----------



## Scater (Feb 21, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I have a 9hp 27" Noma, Murray 10/29, Murray 8/26, several 5hp 22/24 Murrays, they all take
> 585416 auger
> 579932 drive


Thank you! Any recommendations for a supplier?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Amazon or eBay, never not look at Jack's Small Engine, terrific

My preference in sizing and quality in this order is D&D Power, Pix, Ai Sports.


----------



## TV8270 (Feb 15, 2021)

I just put belts on that machine last weekend 
OE Noma Drive belt 579932----- NAPA 3L330-W
OE Noma Auger belt 581264-----NAPA 4L350-W


----------

